# Atlus launches teaser site 11/24/2013



## Reyes (Sep 26, 2013)

Atlus has launched a teaser site, which will expire on November 24.  Not a lot of info is shown, but you can see the P-Studio(guys behind persona) logo right next to the Atlus logo.

I wonder what game they will reveal


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2013)

It's a website for Persona 4: The Ultimax Ultra Suplex Hold.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 26, 2013)

With added WiiU version.


Actually its a page for the 3DS Persona game, the Persona Remake Collection  and the Persona teams not persona project they're unveiling .

Also more Persona live tours


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2013)

That's an awful lot of specific predictions.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2013)

It's obviously Catherine 3DS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 26, 2013)

That'd be tons of fun^


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2013)

It's gonna be for Jack HeeHo Adventures on an IOS


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> That'd be tons of fun^



By fun do you mean millions of destroyed 3DS systems after flinging them out of frustration and anger?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2013)

More sales for Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It's obviously Catherine 3DS



That idea works. Just brilliant. +reps


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Sep 26, 2013)

Jack Bros 3DS, obviously


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Jack Bros 3DS, obviously



.......................

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwG7tvSCyrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2013)

Persona 4: The Platinum Edition exclusively on iOS.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 26, 2013)

You are all wrong 

Its the P4 Card Game


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Sep 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> .......................
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Game of the year 



Zidane said:


> Its the P4 Card Game



Sounds awful 
My guess is better


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2013)

A sequel to Ultimate Arena.

Don't ruin a good thing, Atlus.  It was fun, but not amazing, and you're using the most boring pool of Megaten (related, barely) characters for your game.  Just do a entire Megaten universe fighter, and include some token Persona characters.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 3, 2013)

If only


----------



## Luciana (Nov 3, 2013)

Hm, just realized the persona 3 movie gets released a day before this. 
I'm guessing it's connected.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2013)

Persona 5 on iOS


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 3, 2013)

The World said:


> It's gonna be for Jack HeeHo Adventures on an IOS



I'll kill you for giving them this idea!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 3, 2013)

I completely forgot about this. 

Now give us Persona 5 on everything not named Xbox.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 3, 2013)

Just give me a PSVita version and I will be happy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2013)

This has to be for Persona V.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 3, 2013)

If not we are going to have to pay a little visit to Atlus to ..."Talk"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 3, 2013)

Jack bros 3DS and Catherine 3DS confirmed?


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2013)

If it isn't Persona 5 will forever shun Atlus until they announce Shin Megami 5


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Best Bday Present I can think of


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope it's a new Persona game...dear god let that happen.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 3, 2013)

Again if not, then let's all come together and "talk" to Atlus


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2013)

The site been updated, now if you click on the boxes you get random pictures of Teddie.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

So that means that if Persona 5 doesn't involve the team from P4 (hopefully a combining with the team from P3), we can expect some kind of Persona 4 spin-off.

I really hope they don't have the P-Studio working on a spin-off.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2013)

Persona 4-2: Electric Teddie Boogaloo


----------



## eluna (Nov 19, 2013)

Persona 5 Atlus,please make this happen


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2013)

5 more days


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2013)

Teddy]'s on the site.

Persona 4 2 : The Teddying of Life

For teh Suri Di Essu


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7lj9qI8VFc[/youtube]


----------



## Reyes (Nov 20, 2013)

> *Atlus teases major Persona announcement*



As if we didn’t already know, the next few days will be big for Persona fans. Atlus has now promised a stream in which the company will make a major announcement pertaining to the series.

Nico Nico will be carrying the broadcast starting at 8 PM Japan time on November 21. The announcement will take place 72 hours later.

[Source]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

p5 has to have everyone in it.
It's the only thing that makes sense with the arrival of p2 villains in arena.
[YOUTUBE]B9n-RmfQy0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Nov 20, 2013)

Apparently the  VA for Nanako on her resume listed Karen Strassman indicates a pair of titles called "Persona 4, Vol. 2" and "Golden 2 Persona 4" are in the works.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2013)

No no no.

Please, no more Persona 4.  Fuck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2013)

PERSONA 4.

AGAIN.

FOR THE THIRD TIME.

WHY.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 20, 2013)

Persona 4 Golden 3: Narukami Returns


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Persona 4 Golden 2: The Revenge of Adachi


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Persona: I dont give a shit SegAtlus. Edicion'


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

plz no         .


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

The tears won't stop flowing.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oet1FmSTa-c[/YOUTUBE]

I'm starting to really think this is just a P4A-2 for consoles. 

Also, am I the only one here who doesn't mind a new Persona game based on P3 and P4 characters?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2013)

Call me when they announce Persona:From the Beginning for the 3DS.

P4A+A2 is getting a console bundle port and the other game is a secret.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

If this does turn out to be a continuation of Persona 4, I pray they offer it on the home console (PS3/4) because I don't feel like having to buy a Vita it


----------



## Firaea (Nov 21, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> If this does turn out to be a continuation of Persona 4, I pray they offer it on the home console (PS3/4) because I don't feel like having to buy a Vita it



PS4 would be the way to go for me... just so I have even more reason to get it eventually.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2013)

2 more days till disappointment, eh?





Firaea said:


> Also, am I the only one here who doesn't mind a new Persona game based on P3 and P4 characters?


I wouldn't mind at all.  I think Arena caused problems.  It created arcs; it didn't wrap them up.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 21, 2013)

Firaea said:


> [YOUTUBE]oet1FmSTa-c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm starting to really think this is just a *P4A-2 for consoles*.
> 
> Also, am I the only one here who doesn't mind a new Persona game based on P3 and P4 characters?



Nope, they said this is a game from the persona team.

Persona arena is made by the BlazBlue & Guilty Gear team


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 21, 2013)

Persona 4-2.

Don't do it, Atlus.  Don't go down this dark path.

For I fear you shan't return.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

I actually wouldn't mind seeing a P4A 2 game actually announced for home consoles as well. Had so much fun with the first one.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 21, 2013)

The first one was an enjoyable game, but I definitely won't be getting another one at full price.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2013)

It's definitely not going to be Persona 4 Arena 2. That's already been announced, and new screenshots were even released just the other day. This teaser site is for something brand new (we hope).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2013)

Correction: The teaser site is for 3 things


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's definitely not going to be Persona 4 Arena 2. That's already been announced, and new screenshots were even released just the other day. This teaser site is for something brand new (we hope).



Yeah, I know that. I wouldn't mind seeing Persona 4 Arena 2 released for Home consoles *as well*.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2013)

I will buy it no matter what.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2013)

Rukia said:


> 2 more days till disappointment, eh?I wouldn't mind at all.  I think Arena caused problems.  It created arcs; it didn't wrap them up.


 That wasn't an arc, it's a prologue.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2013)

If the next Persona game is a Vita exclusive, I'll reluctantly will have to buy a Vita.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm hoping for Catherine 2 tbh.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping for Catherine 2 tbh.



But it can't be Catherine 2, unless Teddie is making a guest appearance.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 23, 2013)

inb4 Persona 5 is iOS exclusive.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 23, 2013)

^Or a browser game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> But it can't be Catherine 2, unless Teddie is making a guest appearance.



Teddie replaces Vincent!


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oet1FmSTa-c[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2T-dHDaxjM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boyFYpL8tdo[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2013)

So if I wanna get in this series. I start with 3?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> So if I wanna get in this series. I start with 3?



You start with 1.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 23, 2013)

So will we be seeing the unveiling exactly @ midnight?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2013)

2 hours and 20 minutes until the next event.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

I usually wake up @ 5:45am, so I'll be able to catch the announcement live since it's suppose to come @ 6:00am EST.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2013)

So the official announcement really is tomorrow, then?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So the official announcement really is tomorrow, then?



10 hours, 10 minutes, 10 seconds to go.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2013)

We better get some good shit.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

P4-2 :33   .


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2013)

> Atlus is planning to unveil something big this Sunday, but the cat might already be out of the bag. The online resume of Nanako Dojima voice actress Karen Strassman indicates a pair of titles called "Persona 4, Vol. 2" and "Golden 2 Persona 4" are in the works.
> 
> Has Atlus' surprise reveal just been spoiled? I suppose we'll have to wait and see to find out for sure.
> 
> Credits [Karen Strassman via Gematsu]





If this article is right, then we could be seeing Persona 4 - 2. 

Given the midnight channel stuff they've been doing in the event, that only makes it more likely. If it were P5, the format would probably be different. Still hoping on P5 though. 



> Index, Atlus’ parent company (now a part of Sega), have filed a trademark for something called “Deviliser” in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cover.

Could also be announcing a new SMT spinoff.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

We better get a new persona game or I will lose my mind


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, all hype has been instantly deflated.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2013)

I would play it.  But this is definitely a disappointing announcement if true.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2013)

Persona isn't a bad series at all; I bought FES, P4 and P4:G, as well as the PSP remakes of 1 and 2.  They're fun games.  They're also mind-numbingly easy (well, the current incarnation is, anyways), and it's a crying shame the games basically play themselves.

No one is surprised by it, though.  

To earn my hype, release something like a remake/HD collection of DDS, Nocturne or Devil Summoner.  THAT would be hype material. Hell, a new spin off that's not high school bullshit would be nice.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2013)

Arena 2 is the worst scenario for me.  I have zero interest in that.

I really enjoyed Golden.  But it should have been the final port.  And there certainly shouldn't be any sequels.  It's time to move forward not backward.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2013)

1:30 until the next event.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

I couldn't understand anything Margret said


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

Next event is in 2 minutes


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

Margret is talking about Chie.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 23, 2013)

Someone translate that event.  

Some sort of... Chie highlight?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

P4 related announcement all but confirmed :33


----------



## Firaea (Nov 23, 2013)

Zidane said:


> P4 related announcement all but confirmed :33



Pretty much. It's too P4 to not be P4-related. 

I really loved P4 though, so that's all cool to me.


On an unrelated note, I really like hearing the characters countdown for some reason.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

Yukiko better be next 

I didn't see the ending to the Chie stuff, did they show at the end what she looked like in Golden?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2013)

Fuck you guys.  I'm going to believe till the end that this has nothing to do with Persona 4 and that they are only using Persona 4 characters to make the announcement.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

Yukiko recap time


----------



## Firaea (Nov 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you guys.  I'm going to believe till the end that this has nothing to do with Persona 4 and that they are only using Persona 4 characters to make the announcement.



Who knows. 

Maybe they're just leading us down the wrong path by deliberately focussing so much on P4 (as a kinda tribute) and then announce something entirely different. 

As long as it's a major Persona release, I'm glad whether it's P5 or P4-2. 




...as long as it's not iOS/xbone/Wii U exclusive.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Who knows.
> 
> Maybe they're just leading us down the wrong path by deliberately focussing so much on P4 (as a kinda tribute) and then announce something entirely different.
> 
> ...



I'm perfectly fine with possibility


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2013)

It seems like these events are just recapping the game.  Not a good sign.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

Next event in 14 minutes


----------



## Firaea (Nov 23, 2013)

It's pointing more and more towards a P4 follow-up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm perfectly fine with possibility



Mhm would give Atlus some time with the hardware and see what they could do with it.With Nintendo helping them 

WiiU/PS4 would be fine too. 

Budget would hold them back though.


All the next gen games have blurry backgrounds or concessions somewhere.
Lack of alot of image quality specific improvements, aliasers ect.

Probably to prevent frames plocking all over the place.


It really is just the budget and talent more so than hardware to make something very clean and lovely to look at.

Finally see Atlus moving away from PS2 stuff besides Catherine and their 3DS( I like what they did with SMT) lineup which is just lovely to look at


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

New event.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Interesting how the character recaps intertwine with the story recaps and lead up to the announcement.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like the P4 recap event is over, since it ended with "end" rather than "to be continue...". 

27 minutes until the next event. No idea what they'll do.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Looks like the P4 recap event is over, since it ended with "end" rather than "to be continue...".
> 
> 27 minutes until the next event. No idea what they'll do.



P3 recap.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Another character recap is next.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Next event is starting up


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Teddie recap


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Teddie-time!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Why'd they end the last one with "end" if they're just gonna keep doing character recaps?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Why'd they end the last one with "end" if they're just gonna keep doing character recaps?



That's what I thought too.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Why'd they end the last one with "end" if they're just gonna keep doing character recaps?



Maybe it was the end of the story recaps for P4.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Next one won't be till after 2.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

> 44 minutes until next event



Well. Back to WoW I guess.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

1 minute until the next event.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Next event is starting up


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Rise recap


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I wonder what the next one will be, since it may not be a story recap.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Probably another character recap.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

We'll find out in 15 minutes.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

It's event time again.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

30 seconds to go!


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

PERSONA 3!?!?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

they are showing a trailer for P3 movie


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

30 seconds? Don't you mean 3 and a half hours


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like Persona 3 movie trailer.



The World said:


> 30 seconds? Don't you mean 3 and a half hours



I meant 30 seconds until the event. They've been doing stuff at different intervals. Still 3 and a half hours to go for the Persona 4-2 announcement.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Wait Shinji VA was Zoro's :33


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

P3 x P4 sequel get.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Over 30 minutes till the next event


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Looks like Persona 3 movie trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant 30 seconds until the event. They've been doing stuff at different intervals. *Still 3 and a half hours to go for the Persona 4-2 announcement. *



No thank you please 

Persona 5 pwease


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

The World said:


> No thank you please
> 
> Persona 5 pwease



I want Persona 5 too. But all these events have been Persona 4 story and character recaps. They're setting up for a Persona 4 announcement.

Unless Atlus is straight up trolling us. Which would actually be pretty good.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuuka just came out of nowhere and said something.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Next event is starting up. :33


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Next event is starting


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Here we go again.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

We are back to P4 related stuff

Naoto time


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Next in half an hour. :33

Less than three hours before the big reveal.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

30 minutes until the next one.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Another 30 minute wait

ninja twice


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Next event time :33


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Starting up again.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Footage from persona music tour


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh shit, look at dem graphics.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

inb4 Persona The Musical is announced


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona 3 music


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

All the music looks like it was from P3.

Oh wait now they are showing music from P4G


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Firaea said:


> inb4 Persona The Musical is announced



If they don't make it, I swear I will.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Zidane said:


> All the music looks like it was from P3.
> 
> Oh wait now they are showing music from P4G



Oh god, I wished they'd played Snowflakes longer. Really loved that one. :33


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Oh shit, look at dem graphics.



True NEXT GEN GRAPHICS DOG


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

P4A music


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Best battle theme


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

And so we play the waiting game once more. One last event before the announcement...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCK 2 hour wait till the next one


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

> Next Event: 02:02:02



No pls. Don't do this to me. Stahp.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

All aboard the hype train while we wait.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

My insomnia excitement will keep me up


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I will try and survive to see this


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Wait, what the hell was that? Kanji just said something.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Kanji.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Kanji again. 

"Nyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuu~"


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Kanji came back again and I don't know what he said


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

He said that the announcement is for a spin-off Android/iOS game in which you sew dolls with Kanji.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Elizabeth


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Elizabeth chiming in to tell us there's 1 hour left and to hang in there. :33


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

No idea who that was.

26 minutes to go.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

That's the male velvet room dude from P3P.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm tired


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I'm tired



Less than half an hour to go. 


Advantages of GMT +8.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Less than ten minutes


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

5 minutes until the actual reveal.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

P4-2 for Ouya


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

It's almost here


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

It's the final countdown!


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Next event in 30 seconds


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Here we go. :33


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Igor and Margret


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

2:10 until the actual actual thing.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

2 more minutes


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

[HAPPENING INTESIFIES]


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

It's the finale COUNTDOWN!!!!


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

lol @ these countdowns.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahaha. Who is that?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

What in the actual fuck is happening.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Wait what's happening?


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

Atlus trolling.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Atlus just trolled the living fuck out of the stream.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

What the fuck is she saying?


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

Uh, I really wanna know what she's saying o_o 
I'm feeling trolled.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona team something.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona magazine is coming back. That's what she's saying right now.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

My brain is starting to hurt.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 24, 2013)

Dammit Atlus stop toying with me!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

We switching over to someone else?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> My brain is starting to hurt.



We got trolled.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 24, 2013)

It's Teddie!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

It was Teddie behind it all along.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It was Teddie behind it all along.



As if there could be anyone else.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

3DS........ Chibi....


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona game for 3DS


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

3DS Persona 3/4 chibi game...


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> 3DS........ Chibi....



...why, Atlus........


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

lol Persona Q for 3DS.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2013)

Its capcom vs. Atlus


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Wait. Fuuka is here to save us from this.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 24, 2013)

Another 3+4 spinoff


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

A 3DS game is fine by me, but why chibi...


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

So much expectation, so many countdowns...for a 3ds chibi game...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol bullshit handheld gaming industry should die


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

The chibi models are cute.

But no. Please no.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

A chibi game that looks like a spin-off


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Luciana said:


> So much expectation, so many countdowns...for a 3ds chibi game...



...we got trolled. Big time trolled.


Please tell me that this is only a prelude to the next announcement. Please tell me that a Persona 5 trailer for the PS4 comes next.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

I feel the stream is asking me to take the announcement very seriously, but fuck, I can't.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

lol Atlus receiving a ton of ire and vitriol on twitch 

And yet I'll still buy this game if I get the chance 

Why must I give in?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Even people who wanted a persona game on 3DS don't want this game


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe there's still hope. Maybe Persona 5 is still gonna be announced. 

(I am gonna buy this. It looks cute as fuck. But it's not what I wanted.)


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm to sad to go to bed


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Maybe there's still hope. Maybe Persona 5 is still gonna be announced.
> 
> (I am gonna buy this. It looks cute as fuck. But it's not what I wanted.)



I'll buy it too. But it's not what I wanted.

Pray let there be a Persona 5 announcement next.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't think I will buy it until I see more


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

There's something else going on now.

EDIT: Double trolled. It's just P4A.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona 4 arena 2


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

How many announcements do we get? Been reading there would be 3. Is that true?


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

People are saying 3, because on the website there were 3 empty boxes.

P4A2...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't even like the look of the game


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

There's no way they'd do a long stream like this for just a handheld and a fighting game. Tell us your secrets bear.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Atlus, my heart can't take this torture.

Please let there be one final P5 announcement.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

There is still hope.... I guess.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

I lost all hope after the chibis...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

They better not just have all this wait for just a handheld game or there will be riots


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Zidane said:


> They better not just have all this wait for just a handheld game or there will be riots



I love Atlus too much to hate them, but toying with my feelings like this...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2013)

How about a persona 5 with a super mario gameboy artwork on the ps4?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I love Atlus too, but tough love is needed in this situation


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

They haven't shown any footage of Minato. How am I supposed to know his fighting style? 

Speaking of which, I need to get around to finishing Persona 3.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 24, 2013)

Not even Rise with pigtails can heal these wounds


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Adachi as a character


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


>



Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Not even Rise with pigtails can heal these wounds



If this is the 3rd announcement I will kill


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Not even Rise with pigtails can heal these wounds



What the hell?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Zidane said:


> If this is the 3rd announcement I will kill



I will kill myself for having been extremely excited about this announcement the entire day.


----------



## Scratchy (Nov 24, 2013)

Ahaha, Atlus, you piece of shit.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Not even Rise with pigtails can heal these wounds




Someone saw it coming on the first pages. 

Atlus holy shit


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

WHY??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 24, 2013)

Zidane said:


> If this is the 3rd announcement I will kill



That, P4A2, and Q were the three announcements


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy Shit!


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

It's true... the third announcement... all hope...... is lost..........


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't need to sleep now, to rustled and piss......I need to drink


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuck you Atlus and your good Engrish


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

It looks so stupid


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

PQ is looking better but I still don't want


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

The dancing game killed it for me. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

I am at a loss of words. I feel as if my girlfriend just dumped me, only that I don't have a girlfriend.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

It's still going on....is this it?


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

How far they have fallen since Shin Megami Tensei 

Square Enix 2.0

nothing but fanservice sellouts


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god they are showing more from it


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

After Rise tells us about the game. There's still hope. There's always hope.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS - Millions of Persona fans reported to have committed suicide after Atlus Announcement


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

Way to ruin their franchise.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

For all those who didn't want P42 better be wanting that than any of this stuff


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

I doubt I will be able to take p3 and p4 seriously ever again  
What's Atlus thinking? 
Do these type of games sell well in Japan?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Final Fantasy may have more dignity than Atlus right now


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Even Teddie wants kill himself.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Teddie announce P5 or I will kill


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Even Teddie wants kill himself.



He's going to commit on-screen seppuku.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Teddie stop being happy in this situation


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god. Is it happening.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 24, 2013)

So Vita is now dead, right guys? I don't believe it can ever get any proper title. Basically a port/niche machine.

I miss the PSP times when there were so many games you couldn't manage to play all of them at once.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Wait a message?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

YES. It's happening.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Please let there be a miracle.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Special message from the devs. That better not just be a "thank you for watching".


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona 5 for iOS is looking more and more like a reality


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Only P5 can save us


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I WILL KILL YOU TEDDDIE


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

This sounds lame. I'm almost certain he's reading a message from the devs regarding the Sega acquisition.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

The World said:


> Persona 5 for iOS is looking more and more like a reality



I feel terrible for making a joke about this now.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Dammit you bear


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

This is........ the end.....................


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I hearing music in the BG


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

Will this EVER END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe he's stalling to give social media some time to get word about all this out there. Then that's when they drop the Persona 5 bombshell.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

I WILL RIP YOUR STUPID BEAR HEAD OFF TEDDIE.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I WILL KILL


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god. Is it actually 55555555


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

555555555555


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

Another countdown


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona 5 countdown?! 

OH GOD IT'S REALLY HAPPENING!

IT'S HAPPENING SO HARD.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

One more COUTDOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Please let this be a miracle.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

VIDEO GAMES ARE SAVED


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

VIDEO GAMES ARE SAVED


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

YES THE WORLD HAS HOPE ONCE MORE


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

PERSONA 5 WINTER 2014 for PS3!!!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCK YES. FUCK YES. FUCK YES. I FORGIVE THE PREVIOUS BULLSHIT COMPLETELY. I LOVE YOU ATLUS I'M SORRY I EVEN DOUBTED YOU.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

Atlus slightly redeemed.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

All this suffering, for 1 minute. 
Fucking finally.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

BASED TEDDIE I STILL HATE YOU

BUT I LOVE YOU TOO


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

atlus best trolls


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCK EVEYTHING ELSE YOU SHOWED.

PERSONA 5!!!


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

Why next year doe? 

Dis the same kind of shit when they released P4 when PS2 was dead


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Of course they had to leave Persona 5 for the last so we'd forget the previous announcements.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

They really torture their fans there.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

It really is, isn't it?:
Atlus took the King of trolling title today.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

That was 4 game announcements. Sega isn't playing around with their funding.

Oh god, what if they're cutting costs by not localizing.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> That was 4 game announcements. Sega isn't playing around with their funding.
> 
> Oh god, what if they're cutting costs by not localizing.



P5 is too big to not be localized. 
As for the others, meh.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

They better localize that chibi game.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Oh god, what if they're cutting costs by not localizing.



You're treading on some very thin ice there.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 24, 2013)

Atlus remains the king btw glad other game consoles can have Persona games besides Sony now.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

The chibi game can fuck itself for all I care


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't really stop laughing when I saw this.



DON'T MISS IT BABY


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

And so the Biggest Troll of the Gaming Industry goes to...


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

I swear, after all that waiting, when that old woman popped up...I didn't know what to feel.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I swear, after all that waiting, when that old woman popped up...I didn't know what to feel.



Me neither. 

This announcement has been so epic. It plunged us rock-bottom before bringing us right back into the heavens.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

The site was updated moments ago


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank god....if the announcement for Persona 5 hadn't been announced I would have raged!!! 




Eisenheim said:


> I can't really stop laughing when I saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T MISS IT BABY



..................Raged!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

That artwork at the top. Oh jesus.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 24, 2013)

the chibis look cute, the 3d chibis? not so much.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

There's apparently a follow-up stream.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm making a P5 thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2013)

Now that Persona 5 has been announced, I can focus on Persona Q and it actually has me interested.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAeJXs1phPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2013)

Defintely getting Persona 5 and Q. Didn't quite get if Persona 4U are being released on consoles (and which ones) but if that's the case, I'm getting it as well. My wallet will be hurting next year. The only game that's not on my radar is the dancing game. I'm certainly not buying a Vita for it


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2013)

This thread was a real emotional rollercoaster reading through the last 10 pages .


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Defintely getting Persona 5 and Q. Didn't quite get if Persona 4U are being released on consoles (and which ones) but if that's the case, I'm getting it as well. My wallet will be hurting next year. The only game that's not on my radar is the dancing game. I'm certainly not buying a Vita for it



I have a Vita and I'm still not getting it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2013)

Firaea said:


> I have a Vita and I'm still not getting it.



Never understood the appeal of a rhythm/dance game for a *handheld* xDD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2013)

You all are horrible Atlus fans.

YOU FILTHY PERSONA 3&4 PLIEBS DESERVE TO DIE.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2013)

When has a dancing game ever paid off for any franchise that wasn't solely based on the concept?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay, I'm totally not reading through that clusterfuck. All I wanna say is...

FUCK YEAH PERSONA 5! I gotta watch the trailer soon.

Also, the 3DS gets a dungeon crawler featuring characters from P3 and P4... while the Vita gets a "sound action" game? It's so depressingly hilarious.  I already have a Vita, and even I'm not going to buy P4: Dancing All Night. If I wanted to play a music/rhythm game on the Vita, I would just buy Project Diva f (which I am doing once it comes out). 

Regardless, all fantastic news. From what I've been hearing, it looks like P5 might ditch the social links and return to a more P2-esque style. And it's on PS3, where most of us thought it would be. Hopefully that shuts up the loud PS4 advocators for the next few years.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not surprised.  The PS3 will remain viable for 3-4 years.  The playstation and playstation 2 tell us that.  Both systems churned out games for several years after the next generation consoles arrived.  That's one disadvantage to owning a 360.  Microsoft didn't support the XBOX at all after the 360 arrived; why would this time be any different?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm guessing Persona 4U (Ultimate Suplex) will be on the last gen consoles as well? 

If so, then my PS3 game purchases might exceed my PS4 game purchases in 2014


----------



## Nakor (Nov 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm not surprised.  The PS3 will remain viable for 3-4 years.  The playstation and playstation 2 tell us that.  Both systems churned out games for several years after the next generation consoles arrived.  That's one disadvantage to owning a 360.  Microsoft didn't support the XBOX at all after the 360 arrived; why would this time be any different?



Agreed. I'm pleased that it'll be on the PS3. Makes sense since they will want to sell as many copies as possible. With the new PS3 bundles coming out I'm sure the ownership base will be even higher by next year. 

I'm glad the Persona series is continuing. I bet the success of P4 on vita helped with that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2013)

P4 Arena 2, PQ, AND P5?! YES!


----------

